# MikeNL, a question....



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Has LEAP stopped advertising on the BB? Just curious....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

No. We were told we could no longer Permitted to "sponsor" (advertise)based on a "new definition" of who could sponsor and who could not. ????While it seems to me while observing the ads that still run throughout the community that there are other "sponsors" who fit the same definition as us and are still permitted to "sponsor", it is not worth making a big dust cloud about. The "new rules and definitions" said that [we] would be allowed a link on some links page but I did not see a link there when I checked. We were erased.Now, If the ads we placed here had any significant impact on contribution to our healthcare business, it might be worth making some effort to delve further into why some can advertise and some cannot. Since it has no impact either way, and it was done more for giving some money to the Board than for generating inquiries, it is not worth the ill-will of combative since the community has other industry sponsors now that it did not have when we began participating.This is not unusual as we experienced this with the IFFGD as well. Several times inquiried about joining the Industry Council, as we provide services via physicians for thoudands of IBS sufferers, and are adding more every day. being on the "dietary therapy" side of the therapeutic milieu, and all the other memebers of the Industry Council sponsoring that "independent" IBS orgabization being pharmaceutical firms, it seemed that it would be appropriate to have an organizaton represented which provides some services other than drug selling. We did not receive any responses at that time to multiple inquiries about joining the industry council. Niot ebing able to get a reply, nor expalanation for the lack of same, it was simply quite clear that we need to be in the drug industry, not the lab industry or disease managment industry, to particpate on that council as well. So I let it go. This is just a fact, plain and sample, describing what occurred.Regardless of what some may think, or beleeive, or feel they know, we are a group of healthcare providers whose services result in excellent outcomes for IBS patients.That speaks for itself in the increasing numbers of physicians and insurance companies adopting our non-pharmaceutical Disease Management Program. Whether we are allowed to put an ad on the Discussion boards of this community or not, or to join the Industry Council of the IFFGD has NO BEARING either on the validity and effectiveness of the services we provide to the sick, nor the acceptence of actual caregivers of that service.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

For sure ...For sure Leap speaks for itself...You dont need to advertise ...You have us...Lisa, Julia, Bob, WD40 and of course MEEEEEEEEEEE..


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I wondered, because it just wasn't there anymore. The really funny thing is that I only considered LEAP _because_ it was being advertised here, and I figured if Jeff thought it was okay to lend space to this outfit, they can't be half bad. Is that ironic or what???


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lube Spray....Ironic? yes,,,as the whole basis for the "food intolerance has nothing to do with IBS" is a complete paradox when adopted by those who are proponents of a SYMPTOM BASED diagnosis for IBS.However, I do not attribute this to any lay person or patient, are we are all subject to that which is the opinion of those we choose as our teachers, and how to chose to discriminate what is credible form what is not, and what is true from what is false, based upon our own values. The most difficult thing to do is attain true objectivity when you are not on the inside, rather outside looking in through whatever window is open to you. This will define your view. So personifications are not really the issue and are best avoided. That does not eliminate the need to comment on circumstance, however.The ironies are multiple. The very same persons/experts who have pronounced IBS "functional", and who until (2) years ago insisted in their teachings, the literature, and therapeutics that a causal approach to "IBS" was inappropriate, resulting in wasted resources and time on unnecessary testing, have loudly and roundly insisted upon a return to an "empirical approach" to medicine when diagnosing and treating the syndrome. Somewhat ironic as empiricism is associated with quackery, something that many who try to isolate the causal basis of IBS symptoms are constantly accused of.At the very same time, said experts have somehow managed to rationalize the fact that their own strongly recommended ("if you do not use the criteria you cannot diagnose IBS") diagnostic criteria (The ROME I, II the old MANNING criteria, whatever) CANNOT discriminate the GI symptoms of "IBS" from what they seem to suggest is a wholly separate CAUSAL etiology "Food sensitivity". IF said sensitivities have nothing to do with "IBS" yet can not yet offer a casual diagnostic criteria that clearly shows that the two ARE unrelated conditions and demand the use of a diagnostic criteria which is unable to discriminate between what is claimed to be (2) separate conditions, THIS is ironic also. Whit is not black and black is not white, yet there is no way to discriminate between the two or to attempt testing to do so is "unnecessary and wasteful" use of resources.So what does the causal-based theorists NOW say IBS IS? 2 years ago there was NO INFLAMMATIORY COMPONENT to IBS at all, since the COLON showed none (enter small bowel mucosal and circulating immunocyte reactions...ignore humoral and cell mediated reactivity, rather only focus on the stress-induced mechanics of inflammatory response or persistent post-infective inflammatory response). In addition, because you can light up the brain-gut axis anatomy in specific areas of the brain showing electrophysical activity (neurologic activity) which is apparently aberrant compared to controls, this illustrates an endogenous brain dysfuntion? No more than confirming bronchospasm and cholinergic nerve fiber activation in asthma confirms neurologic dysfunction. It is observation of phenomena, not the casual basis of said phenomena, yet. It is POSSIBLE as a mechanism, what is also possible is endogenous mediator aberrations which are not yet cross-checked in the same subjects which may account for the aberrations. As well as at least 2-3 other mechanisms. The puzzle pieces are yet to be assembled.In the absence of reconciling the known locally provoked-by-diet proinflammatory mediator release which occurs in the small bowel and microvasculature with said BG and endocrinologic findings leaves MORE questions unanswered than actually answered. It is somewhat baffling…..Do the same investigators of the renowned Rome Committees now recant their "empirical" approach to IBS and have a true causal diagnostic criteria?...where is it then....? provide a means of discriminating those with Etiology A from B clinically so that we may see the true population distribution by specific diagnostic criteria which are able to discriminate them?Its seems that what IBS IS, depends upon who is speaking about his/her findings, and how recently they have spoken, not an integrative approach to diagnosis and treatment. It is a semantic debate at this stage, not a therapeutically useful debate.The bottom line is it is common knowledge that a large population of people who are being diagnosed with "IBS", those with a diarrheic component, which is 2/3 of them in the USA, suffer from dietary induced symptom generation as one of the main means of precipitating symptoms. One portion, probably 8%, suffer actual comorbid food allergy which goes undiagnosed as allergy testing is excluded from the recommended differential diagnosis as "unnecessary testing", and the balance suffer non-IgE mediated reactivity (up to 8 possible distinct mechanisms).They (patients) respond to dietary therapy proportionate to the degree of specificity of the dietary protocol. Technology now exists and is in use, developed in offered outside the industries which pay the expenses of the "causal based diagnostic criteria" groups to meet and discuss and promulgate such matters. Said symptom-based protocol are unable to discriminate between food or additive induced non-allergic hypersensitivity symptoms, no clear and definitive causal basis for the multiple symptoms sets has been isolated which is applicable to the whole IBS population which is defined by the symptom-based diagnostic criteria, yet food and chemical sensitivity is said acknowledged to exist yet has nothing to do with so called 'IBS". It is impossible to have it both ways...yet this is how it is currently being presented apparently.It would be analagous to, 40 years ago, stating that while we agree asthma (reversible airways obstructive disease) is indeed a problem, which we previously stated with conviction was a wholly psychological condition and now recognize we were mistaken, it has nothing to do with the syndrome of Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease....and saying so before you can clearly discriminate between pan acinar emphysema, centri-acinar emphysema, chronic bronchitis, and asthma etioligies.Bottom line is best summed up by something Thomas Hobbes once said:"True and False are attributes of SPEECH, not of THINGS, and where speech is not, there is neither truth or falsehood."...meaning the fact is the fact and this is where truth lies...until the fact is known what is true and what is false is simply a matter of speaking opinion and one often has nothing to do with the other. After 30+ years in healthcare at various levels, I can confirm that this is no truer anywhere else than in this art form. Like certain body parts, everyone has an opinion about so called IBS and what it is.In the meantime, the successful clinical outcomes of the LEAP Disease Managment Program speak for themselves, as do the patients who now have returned to a more normal life as a result of said DM program for IBS.Eat well. Think Well. be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh.... ________________________________________"You have us...Lisa, Julia, Bob, WD40 and of course MEEEEEEEEEEE" ________________________________________And thousands like you across the USA quietly going about their daily lives with their families, like normal people now, their doctors, and about 300 insurance plans so far. And all those populations are growing daily.Hardly a result or consequence of one link, more or less, on a website. This is my personal goal, and that of LEAP doctors and dieticians and laboratory technologists and engineers and researchers, not quibbleing about what fits what category on which day.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Now I didnt notice the advertisement at the top of the page until whenever ?? If I was to have just come here on the board and saw the advertisement I dont think I would have tried it...because when I saw the word Food I think it would have turned me off...because I had tried many of times to put the connection between IBS and food and never could....What made me try it was learning about what Mike was trying to say here on the board..Even though I had to read him post a few times..because of all the BIG words..Maybe I am backwards but it was reading the post that I decided to give it a try...but I didnt pay any attention to the advertisement.....


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Mike, you said a mouthful and I agree totally. All the strange and circular reasoning that goes on today in what is considered science is appalling, and the health care industry as a whole is one of the biggest offending groups. Unless the disease/syndrome/condition is considered more "serious" or "deadly", of course, then the R&D $$$'s start flowing. Let's face it, IBS is not a hip disease. Rome, shome -- I've been told I have IBS for almost 10 years, and not once have I fit into the Rome I or II criteria.Donna, I see everything. Except dead people. I don't see them. (Sorry, just saw the kid who was in the Sixth Sense.)I had read a lot of posts about it and that's what made me curious. What made me go to the website was the ad, and I figured the moderator would endorse those he allowed to advertise on his BB. What made me try it was the combination of the LEAP website explanations, Mike's explanations, and the stories of people who tried it (







Donna, Lisa







)


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Ditto


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Meet Ms Julia, Mistress of Succinctness, Bishop of Brevity, sparing of both Word and Phrase.Meet MNL, Viceroy Of Verbosity!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Well Mike, it would take me all day to come up with such neat titles.







I saw The Sixth Sense recently for the first time on TV. Somehow I can't get motivated to go to theaters or get a tv and vcr that will work together, even back when I had money.Anyway, that's an amazing movie! The ending was a complete and total surprise! It stays with me, I'll never think of ghosts the same way again.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I saw a wonderful movie saturday night..WINDTALKERS...Nicholas Cage


----------

